# KNEESWORTH meet - **TONIGHT**- Cambs/Herts/Beds/Essex/EA



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*Time for another "Kneesworth" meet on the A10* 

***NOTE - Date change - This is now on Tuesday 20th March***

Seeing as there is at least one new car around, we definitely need a Kneesworth meet to check it out.

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (probably still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10 but retains the name for posterity! You'll meet a great bunch of people - not necessarily in TTs now as some have moved on to other machinery. Always good company and a great host...oh, and the food's not bad either! 

Date: Tuesday 20th March
Time - from around 7 - 7:30 start but no pressure to be there early 

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel: 01763 260414

NOTE: Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take down a little side road to the east of the A10, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 itself - about half way between Royston and Cambridge.

Also - if anyone fancies a cruise on the way to the pub, I'll be at Graveley nr Stevenage around 7pm

Hands up who's coming.....

NaughTTy
slineTT & D6TTR
NormStrm
phodge & Mr phodge
mark_1423 & Miss mark_1423
was
Love_iTT
lamps & Miss lamps
jamman
Gareth50
OuTTlaw
mriley60
westfield2
sumpscraper
TTShop-Dave (definite/maybe/possible!)
MarkTT225 (TBC)
hutters (maybe)


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

hi, i will be there mark


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Its in the diary but will be subject to getting the hood replaced in time grrr !

Gareth


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, go on then! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Guys & gals - really sorry to to do this but I'm going to have to change the date of this to Tuesday 20th March. I hope this is still OK with those already signed up 

Apologies for any inconvenience.

One thing though - I still have to confirm this with the Motel but I shouldn't think it will be a problem....

**Edit - Now confirmed


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mark_1423 said:


> hi, i will be there mark


Hi Mark,

Will be good to see a new face - hope you can still make the new date 

Gareth - hope you get your hood sorted in time and work doesn't drag you off gallivanting again.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Paul, I'd like to try and come along to this if possible, as long as nothing crops up at the last minute like normal just lately then you can count me in, haven't been for ages so I shall do my best to get there this time. :wink:

Graham


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

yes i can make the new date


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Hi Paul, I'd like to try and come along to this if possible, as long as nothing crops up at the last minute like normal just lately then you can count me in, haven't been for ages so I shall do my best to get there this time. :wink:
> 
> Graham


Hope you can make it Graham - need to have a nosey at your new motor! Or do you still have the TT?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mark_1423 said:


> yes i can make the new date


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Paul,I've checked the diary and i'm available so add my name to the list 

Cheers mate, Lamps


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul, I'd like to try and come along to this if possible, as long as nothing crops up at the last minute like normal just lately then you can count me in, haven't been for ages so I shall do my best to get there this time. :wink:
> ...


I've still got the TT as well Paul but that's on SORN at the moment so I won't be coming in that. 

My 'new motor' is only an A6 diesel - hardly in the realms of Tim's or Paul's, I think I shall park on the other side of the car park. :lol:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

lamps said:


> Hi Paul,I've checked the diary and i'm available so add my name to the list
> 
> Cheers mate, Lamps


Great news lamps - see you there!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Don't you dare - a seasoned Kneesworth Crew member like yourself would never be banished to the other side of the carpark! [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Don't you dare - a seasoned Kneesworth Crew member like yourself would never be banished to the other side of the carpark! [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


I would put him on the naughty step for selling that lovely car 

I'm free on that night so please count me in


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you dare - a seasoned Kneesworth Crew member like yourself would never be banished to the other side of the carpark! [smiley=weneedyou.gif]
> ...


Great news James - let's hope there are no hiccups for this one and you can actually make it!

I'll get Dimos to cone off a single bay with a Naughty Step sign for Graham :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


My little baby is not sold just yet and if I have to go on the naughty step then I shall skweem and skweem 'till I cwy. :lol:

Sorry about the spelling James!

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Shouldn't that be the NaughTTy step...?? :wink: :lol:


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

This sounds like a great event! I'm not quite a TT owner yet, but will be placing my order very soon with my local dealership. I'll keep an eye on the events page, and will plan on attending when I can drive in with my Dakota Grey TDI Coupé.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

MoxieGirl said:


> This sounds like a great event! I'm not quite a TT owner yet, but will be placing my order very soon with my local dealership. I'll keep an eye on the events page, and will plan on attending when I can drive in with my Dakota Grey TDI Coupé.


Hi MoxieGirl,

We're not fussy about what you turn up in - come along in whatever you drive now and join in the fun. This isn't a TT only event as several have moved on from TTs quite while ago


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Sorry about the spelling James!
> 
> Graham


 :wink: :lol:


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi MoxieGirl,
> 
> We're not fussy about what you turn up in - come along in whatever you drive now and join in the fun. This isn't a TT only event as several have moved on from TTs quite while ago


Hi NaughtTTy,

Thanks for the invite, and the PM. At the moment, I'm not working on the 20th, so might be able to make it. But, my work schedule is always in flux, so I can't say for sure right now. I don't live far away, just in Suffolk. I will let you know if I'm able to make it. Would be great to meet some other owners.

MG


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

MoxieGirl said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi MoxieGirl,
> ...


We'll keep our fingers crossed then


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone else fancy joining us at Kneesworth?


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Paul

New hoods been fitted on the 17th so i`ll see you all there !!

Gareth


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gareth50 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> New hoods been fitted on the 17th so i`ll see you all there !!
> 
> Gareth


Excellent news Gareth.  Look forward to seeing you again


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nice to see some soft tops there to try and drag the coupe owners out the gutter :wink: :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Nice to see some soft tops there to try and drag the coupe owners out the gutter :wink: :-*


Yeah, at least we'll have somewhere to chuck our rubbish :-* :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

1 week to go - still time to get your name down for this if you want to come along


----------



## TToker (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds like fun, and a nice drive out. I'll try and make it along


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TToker said:


> Sounds like fun, and a nice drive out. I'll try and make it along


Looking forward to meeting you - added to the list


----------



## TToker (Feb 7, 2012)

Likewise and thank you


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Paul I've just spoken to Dave M he's a definite/maybe/possible :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Paul I've just spoken to Dave M he's a definite/maybe/possible :lol:


 :lol:

Thanks for that mate. I'll hold my breath... intermittently :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

He's now just texted me telling me he's only coming if it's an official TTOC event because he knows how much that winds me up.. :twisted:

AND

I have to buy him dinner :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> He's now just texted me telling me he's only coming if it's an official TTOC event because he knows how much thats winds me up.. :twisted:
> 
> AND
> 
> I have to buy him dinner :lol:


 :lol:

Well it's definitely not a TTOC event and surely, with the amount of money you spend at TTS, he should be buying you dinner!!


----------



## mriley60 (Sep 19, 2011)

Count me in....... I'm only down the road!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mriley60 said:


> Count me in....... I'm only down the road!


Consider yourself counted! Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Dave is coming along in the green TTRS thingy no doubt


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Dave is coming along in the green TTRS thingy no doubt


 :mrgreen:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TOMORROW night folks - hope everyone on the list can still make it!


----------



## TToker (Feb 7, 2012)

Doubt I'll be able to make it sorry, won't be back from work till 7 and I'll prob be to knackard to do anything at that point :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TToker said:


> Doubt I'll be able to make it sorry, won't be back from work till 7 and I'll prob be to knackard to do anything at that point :?


That's a shame TToker  It's a bit tight for me usually too - get in at 5:30pm and leave at 5:55pm for the 68 mile drive!

If you do manage to muster up the energy then you're welcome to come along anytime during the evening


----------



## mriley60 (Sep 19, 2011)

anyone heading over from St Neots/Bedford area?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Car's dirty and I'm not happy BUT....

"I'll be there" :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mriley60 said:


> anyone heading over from St Neots/Bedford area?


Not me I'm afraid - coming up from Bucks via A1M then A505 to Royston. There is one coming from not far south of you but they're not on the Forum and not always easy to get hold of :?

If anyone fancys a cruise up from Graveley (North Stevenage) I'll be there from about 7pm


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Car's dirty and I'm not happy BUT....
> 
> "I'll be there" :wink:


I think we'll still let you in James :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, I guess we'll think about it.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Oh, I guess we'll think about it.... :wink: :lol:


I'll save you both a seat just in case! :wink:


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Late reply, but i am in....but all this talk of soft tops do I TT it or throw caution to the wind and bring the 7 to blow away the cobwebs........gauranteed to p it down if i do but saves me having to change my TT's tyres when i get in from work. (MOT on thurs and a bit smooth :twisted: )


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

jamman said:


> Car's dirty and I'm not happy BUT....


Mine are all dirty - i use them !!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

westfield2 said:


> Late reply, but i am in....but all this talk of soft tops do I TT it or throw caution to the wind and bring the 7 to blow away the cobwebs........gauranteed to p it down if i do but saves me having to change my TT's tyres when i get in from work. (MOT on thurs and a bit smooth :twisted: )


Well I would be great to see the 7  We're always keen to see something different at Kneesworth 

It's supposed to be dry this evening by all accounts


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The sun is out and I've finished work early for a change might go for a little tour see you later folks


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Enjoy going topless this afternoon - don't get lost on your tour!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

OK been on a little tour of the coast I'm refueled and off I go again.

I've got my laptop with VagCom on so if anyone needs scanning tonight let me know


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

I see you all later  dont for get say HI


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

sumpscraper said:


> I see you all later  dont for get say HI


 Nice one - look forward to meeting you. We won't be hard to miss


----------



## mriley60 (Sep 19, 2011)

after a particularly rubbish day I've only just got off the train from London, so I wont be able to make it. Which is a shame as I really wanted to go. When will there be another?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Paul for sorting this 

Great drive there and home :wink:

Plus Dave M bought me dinner


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for turning up last night - was great to see so many there, some very nice cars and good to meet some new faces too 

Huge thanks to Dave for my little treat 8)

mriley60 - real shame you missed it. Hopefully next time -probably in a couple of months or so I would think.

jamman - nice result on the free dinner! :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for organising Paul. So many people and so many different cars. Bring on the good weather and more light......


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Thanks to everyone for turning up last night - was great to see so many there, some very nice cars and good to meet some new faces too
> 
> Huge thanks to Dave for my little treat 8)
> 
> ...


No such thing as a free dinner as Dave very well knows :lol:


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

yer thanks for a good night, hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Good to see old and new faces at the meet last night,shame it was dark as there were some nice TT's there! Thanks to Paul for organising the event,looking forward to the next one  !

Lamps


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Fab night as usual! Great company, great food...oh, and some cars too!

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Fantastic night Paul, well done mate for organising - again!! I'm really glad I made it as I really had a great time. I don't know what it is but there's something just that little bit special about our Kneesworth meets, can't wait for the next one when the lighter evenings will be here.

Graham


----------

